# powder skirts



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

I got a bonfire jacket and not bonfire pants, and the powder skirt clips don't match up to the pants.
I tried velcroing the skirt and the top of the pants, but the velcro had shitty glue and came off on my first day of riding with it.
The question - if i chuck some super strong fabric glue on the back of the velcro, is that going to fuck with the waterproofing of my pants? Or, I was thinking of punching in those little button things... what the hell are they called.. the things that snap together... they're already on the jacket and pants but are different sizes (hence my problem) - but was worried it could cause the pants to fray

Thoughts? I rode last season with a bad fitting powder skirt and it sucked


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i think the glue shouldnt mess with the water proofing as long as you keep it contained in the area you are gluing. i dont see why popping buttons in would be a problem either as long as you know what you are doing and how to do it.


----------

